# So before the end of the world, who's up for a spot of stargazing?



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2012)

http://djer.roe.ac.uk/vsa/vvv/iipmooviewer-2.0-beta/vvvgps5.html

Just figured this was a good time to re-post this. See that little red box in my screencap? Yeah, that's my view in the Universe.

EDIT: Oh and ignore the obviously superstitious title.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Space is too big.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 21, 2012)

GAH! Too many stars.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2012)

So it looks like we just about have our own Total Perspective Vortex, then.

Just remember: Don't panic.


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2012)

*2010 myth*: The world will end at the same time as the Mayan calendar in December 2012.
*Fact*: There have been thousands of calendars in use over the years.
Calendars, whether contemporary or ancient, cannot predict the future of our planet or warn of things to happen on a specific date such as 2012.
Digital clocks reset at 23.59 each night to 00.00 but the world continues. Calendars go from December 31 to January 1 each year but the world continues.



atheist 1 christians 0


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> *Snip


FACT: Flame lacks the reading comprehension to understand that I don't give a shit about 2012. I said _ignore the catchy title_ not latch onto it like an *obsessed lover*.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> atheist 1 christians 0


*>Mayan calendar*
*>Blames Christians*

Well done.


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Mayan calendar*
> *>Blames Christians*
> 
> Well done.


 
scumbag Flame.


something that makes me feel small.


----------



## Sop (Dec 21, 2012)

tfw it's already midday friday here

I'M A GHOST


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

It's 21st here and nothin has happened


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 21, 2012)

Sop said:


> tfw it's already midday friday here
> 
> I'M A GHOST


 
The apocalypse obviously is American, because its following our timezones

Also holy shit just realized I have 2012 trophies. ITS A SIGN!!!!!!!!#@&^$#^[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2012)

This is why you shouldn't use "end of world" shit in a title, people don't understand the thread and then have their own damn discussion.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> This is why you shouldn't use "end of world" shit in a title, people don't understand the thread and then have their own damn discussion.


I would think people would be a bit smarter. You know and not read half the title and then reply. Seems like people are pretty dense these days.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 21, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Space is too big.


There's certainly a lot of it. Just about as much space as I know exists in some people's heads.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> There's certainly a lot of it. Just about as much space as I know exists in some people's heads.


 
The more space there is in your mind, the more spiritual you are.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 21, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I would think people would be a bit smarter. You know and not read half the title and then reply. Seems like people are pretty dense these days.


 
No time to read the full title if the worlds ending....

But seriously, I just saw his post and replied to it, not trying to derail or anything


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would stargaze more often if my management didn't forbid people from being on the rooftop due to liability issues.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 21, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> The more space there is in your mind, the more spiritual you are.


If by spiritual you mean dumb...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> If by spiritual you mean dumb...


 
If the brain is empty, then you're dumb. Mind and brain are two different things.


----------



## no_chocobo (Dec 22, 2012)

I was kind of banking on the whole end of the world thing.... now I have 3 days for Christmas Shopping....


----------

